# Ipad / Clavier Bluetooth Apple / iWork / raccourcis clavier



## steinway59 (8 Novembre 2011)

bonjour!

Je vous expose mon problème :

possesseur d'un ipad 2, je me suis acheté un clavier Apple bluetooth (la version Lion) pour taper de longs textes sur mon ipad

sous iwork : Pages et Keynote, je n 'arrive pas à utiliser le raccourci clavier pour mettre les lettres en caractères gras, en italique ou souligné
le cmd B, cmd I ou cmd U ne fonctionnent pas!

par contre le cmd X, C ou V fonctionne très bien!

que faut il faire pour que je puisse mettre en gras, souligner ou mettre en italique depuis mon clavier? je ne m'attendais pas à cette incompatibilité!



MErci!


----------



## Candyce (9 Novembre 2011)

+1, ça m'intéresse aussi


----------



## steinway59 (9 Novembre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Mais de toute façon, pour sélectionner le texte à modifier, tu dois toucher l'écran de ton iPad, en l'absence de souris, non ? Alors tu peux en profiter pour toucher, toujours sur l'écran, les commandes qui te permettent de passer le texte en gras, italique ou souligné, ça ira plus vite qu'une combinaison de touches au clavier.



non je ne touche pas l'écran, car je sélectionne le mot au clavier via les flèches et la touche shift !

il n'y a donc pas de solution??


----------



## steinway59 (10 Novembre 2011)

je comprends tout à fait ta réponse et je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis Ibaby, je n'utilise le clavier apple bluetooth sur ipad que lors de longues saisies de textes en dehors de chez moi, mais pour Pages version iPad, ce que je trouve très désagréable c'est que pour mettre en Gras, italique ou souligné, il faut aller chercher dans les menus...apple aurait mis simplement (comme sur  Pages mac) une icône pour chacune de ces mises en forme de textes, directement sur la barre de menus ça serait la perfection!! et je ne chercherai pas à le faire au clavier :/
surtout que sur cette barre, il y a bien de la place pour rajouter cela!

à moins que l'on puisse personnaliser la barre de menus comme sur la version mac?
ou existe-t-il sur ipad un autre traitement de texte qui prennent en charge tous les raccourcis clavier?


----------



## steinway59 (11 Novembre 2011)

Merci Ibaby!

je  viens de tester : effectivement je n'avais jamais vu cette barre! (comme quoi je devrais lire les guides moi!) suis confus :rose:
et la barre reste bien en place avec le clavier bluetooth, donc on peut l'utiliser!
Merci bien! ça compense assez bien le fait que les raccourcis ne soient pas fonctionnels meme si j'aurais préféré utiliser les raccourcis (vieille habitude )


----------

